# Hermann's or Greek - Which One?



## gieseygirly (Jan 23, 2013)

I want to get another tort, but am having a hard time deciding on either a pair of Hermann's or a pair of Greek tortoises. The deciding factor for me is which is less shy? Secondly, can either type be housed together, as a pair?


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 23, 2013)

Its been my thought, from researching, that many torts don't need a "buddy", as they seem to like being alone unless its time to mate. You may get a better answer from some of our members that raise Hermanns/Greeks tho. Good luck!


----------



## gieseygirly (Jan 23, 2013)

cemmons12 said:


> Its been my thought, from researching, that many torts don't need a "buddy", as they seem to like being alone unless its time to mate. You may get a better answer from some of our members that raise Hermanns/Greeks tho. Good luck!



Thanks! Not looking good so far tho - no one else is responding


----------



## decoman11 (Jan 23, 2013)

My cousin bred Greeks and said that the shyness factor depended on how you approached them, nice quiet kind. He said that some were also just naturally shy compared to others and that it really depends on how they are raised. But I have no experience with Herman's or Greeks so I don't know that's just what I herd when I asked about tortoises. Hope someone with experience can help.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jan 23, 2013)

The first question is hard to answer because we need to know which subspecies of greeks you are thinking about getting. As for the second question I would not keep them as a pair. If you don't know which subspecies of greek to look into I suggest Ibera.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jan 23, 2013)

I keep both Greeks and Hermanns in pairs all year. And I do it indoors with daily trips to large outdoor pens in the summer. I get fertile eggs and beautiful hatchlings, something must be working!! 

As for which you get, it is a matter of which you like the look of best. Both have very outgoing personalities. Both are great tortoises!


----------



## gieseygirly (Jan 24, 2013)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> The first question is hard to answer because we need to know which subspecies of greeks you are thinking about getting. As for the second question I would not keep them as a pair. If you don't know which subspecies of greek to look into I suggest Ibera.



Yes, Ibera is the subspecies I am most interested in. They are so pretty!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 26, 2013)

Generally, if you decide to keep two torts in an enclosure, you should be very sure that they're both females...while Tim/Robin has had success in mixed pairs, this is by no means the norm...quite often the male will mate the female constantly, which will literally stress her to death! 1 male to two (or more) females is safer.

As or which species, I prefer the Hermann's, although the Iberian runs a very close 2nd...both are great!


----------



## gieseygirly (Jan 28, 2013)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Generally, if you decide to keep two torts in an enclosure, you should be very sure that they're both females...while Tim/Robin has had success in mixed pairs, this is by no means the norm...quite often the male will mate the female constantly, which will literally stress her to death! 1 male to two (or more) females is safer.
> 
> As or which species, I prefer the Hermann's, although the Iberian runs a very close 2nd...both are great!



Thanks for the advice!


----------

